# من يفصلني



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*من يفصلني عن محبة المسيح اشدة ؟ام ضيق ؟ ام اضطهاد؟


فما دام ايماني من القلب فهو لا يتزعزع . فقلبي هو الذي يؤمن ولساني هو الذي يعترف ان المسيح هو ابن الله فما دمت هكذا الرب يقودني . وان قادني الرب فانني اسير بالنور ومن يسير بالنور لا تعثر قدماه . ليس لذيك المال ولكن الرب لم ينقص منك لا الغذاء ولا الكساء ومسدد كل احتياجك كل يوم بيومه . الا تعلم ان القليل الذي للابرار خير من ثروة كتيرين من الاشرار . هاللويا فالرب هو مسدد احتياجاتنا الرب هو الذي يقودنا ، فان ثبتنا به وتبعناه في العزة والكرامة نحيا . وما اعظم من هذا نتهلل باسم يسوع نتهلل بالذي لم يبكث بخطيئة نتهلل بذاك الجالس على العرش عن يمين الاب وسيأتي سريعا ليدين الاحياء والاموات.




الرب ينادينا تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وانا اريحكم تعالوا الي يا جميع الخطاة فانا اغفر ذنوبكم واطهركم وتصبحون انصع من الثلج هكذا تكون قلوبكم بيضاء . انا اعرفكم وانتم تعرفوني تسمعون صوتي وتتبعونني . طوبا لمن يسلك بطريق الرب وعلى الله اتكاله ، طوبا لمن عرف المسيح وذاق خلاصه ، الرب صالح والى الابد رحمته .




اخوتي: رسالتي اليكم ان تثقوا بوعود الرب وبمواعيده ، وان لا تستعجلوا الامور واعلموا جيدآ ان الله يعرف كل تفكيرنا ويدخل الى اعماق قلوبنا اليس هو فاحص القلوب والكلى ؟ واعلموا كل ما تطلبون بالايمان يكون لكم .(رب المجد يبارك حياتكم وينير طرقكم ويسدد احتياجاتكم من الان والى الابد آمين ) *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا هابي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (4 يونيو 2009)

جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## DODY2010 (21 أغسطس 2011)

موضووووووع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## prayer heartily (12 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع له وقع سلام كبير قوي في النفس 

شكرا


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

المجدلية قال:


> جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> موضووووووع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> موضوع له وقع سلام كبير قوي في النفس
> 
> شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدااا
اختنا الغاليه
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> اختنا الغاليه
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارككم​


----------

